# Father's will



## indebtedgal (16 Nov 2006)

Hi. 

Can anyone help out on this. My father recently passed away and I know he had made a will which i also know will not contain any surprises as he had all his affairs in order so to speak. Do all his close family eg offsprings and spouse need to be informed of the contents of the will or just the people specifically mentioned. What is usually the time frame for the solicitor to notify the family about this or is that even the way it works. I think its too sensitive an issue to raise with the rest of the family ( knowing them!). Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Ravima (16 Nov 2006)

you should contact solicitor to advise of the death. otherwise, s/he may not know of it. Once s/he is advised, s/he will (or should) contact executor and put things in motion.


----------

